# Grouper



## TROY70 (Jan 24, 2008)

Myself and three friends went out of Suwannee, FL yesterday and today.  Caught limit of 20 yesterday for a total of 192 lbs.  Today, brought in 19 for a total of 180 lbs. Today we hit a hole and started fishing at 8:46 and was finished at 9:21--should have had limit today, we just can't count....mmmmm good eating


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good time.... it's time for me to get back down to St. George Island and go catch me some of them jokers.... hmmmm maybe next weekend...lol


----------



## captbrian (Jan 24, 2008)

i'd rather have counted the way you did, than have one extra and the 'man come by to say hi'

good deal on the great catches.  that'll be some good eaten for sure.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 24, 2008)

TROY70 said:


> Myself and three friends went out of Suwannee, FL yesterday and today.  Caught limit of 20 yesterday for a total of 192 lbs.  Today, brought in 19 for a total of 180 lbs. Today we hit a hole and started fishing at 8:46 and was finished at 9:21--should have had limit today, we just can't count....mmmmm good eating



how deep? what bait?
congrats


----------



## TROY70 (Jan 24, 2008)

We were with a guide and it all happened so fast this morning, I did not even get to see his depth finder.  I would guess 40-60ft.  Used live black bass.  No weight, just let them swim down


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 25, 2008)

TROY70 said:


> We were with a guide and it all happened so fast this morning, I did not even get to see his depth finder.  I would guess 40-60ft.  Used live black bass.  No weight, just let them swim down



I assume they we all over 10 inches (black sea bass), if not you could have been ticketed.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 25, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I assume they we all over 10 inches (black sea bass), if not you could have been ticketed.



i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good time!




Not sure about the gulf But Sea Bass  have to be 12 inches on the atlantic.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 25, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Sounds like a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10" gulf


----------



## TROY70 (Jan 25, 2008)

*bass*

That's right, 10".  They were not hard to catch either yesterday.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 25, 2008)

TROY70 said:


> That's right, 10".  They were not hard to catch either yesterday.



to be honest. if it bites on my sabiki rig and it wiggles, i call it bait and it goes in the live well because a grouper will eat it.


----------



## stev (Jan 25, 2008)

Them hard tails are awsome for grouper.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 25, 2008)

just FYI, it is ILLEGAL to use any 'reef fish' for bait.  'reef fish' include pretty much anything other than pinfish, sand squirrels, or migratory baitfish.  might want to check the regs for further definition of 'reef fish'


----------



## larpyn (Jan 26, 2008)

captbrian said:


> just FYI, it is ILLEGAL to use any 'reef fish' for bait.  'reef fish' include pretty much anything other than pinfish, sand squirrels, or migratory baitfish.  might want to check the regs for further definition of 'reef fish'



sand squirrels aka squirrelfish = "grouper candy"
are lizardfish considered illegal for bait? cause they will catch 'em up too 
i use them a lot.


----------



## jamessig (Jan 26, 2008)

*more FYI*

Lizard fish are legal for bait.
 The proscription on using any juvenile reef fish as bait is almost completely unenforceable. You'd have to be a moron to get caught. Of course posting that you did something illegal is not a good idea either, although it's obvious that you didn't know. Your charter captain should have explained the situation to you.
 I know the Florida FWC has prosecuted people based on information they posted on various message boards.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 26, 2008)

stev said:


> Them hard tails are awsome for grouper.



I agree... We always break the tail first so the grouper can catch it and it puts out that wounded hum. With pinfish we cut the dorsal fin down with scissors and run our thumb from the tail up to scale it and put out the smell.
Good luck!


----------



## captbrian (Jan 26, 2008)

jamessig said:


> The proscription on using any juvenile reef fish as bait is almost completely unenforceable. You'd have to be a moron to get caught.




while that may be true on your own private boat, that's not necessarily the case on my boat.  i take people i have never met before, and who's to say they aren't undercover officers?  as a matter of fact, a few of them have been.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2008)

It's gotten so complicated ,nowadays you almost have to take a lawyer fishing with you[ no,not for bait!] to keep from breaking any of the ridiculous number of regulations.
Which reminds me of something a lawyer friend asked me : What's the difference between a lawyer and a catfish?  Give up?  One's a scum-suckin' bottom-dweller,the other's a FISH!


----------

